
Men Who Sent Swat Team, Heroin to My Home Sentenced - tdurden
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2017/02/men-who-sent-swat-team-heroin-to-my-home-sentenced/
======
mindslight
> _Taylor and his co-conspirators were able to dox so many celebrities and
> public officials because they hacked a Russian identity theft service called
> ssndob[dot]ru. That service in turn relied upon compromised user accounts at
> data broker giant LexisNexis to pull personal and financial data on millions
> of Americans._

And we're supposed to think that _cottage industry carders_ represent our main
threat?

------
pitaj
I'm glad justice was dealt.

Unlike many of the commenters on Krebs's blog, I'm also glad that a cybercrime
done by teenagers doesn't completely ruin their lives. These kids have
valuable skills, which unfortunately are misused. Instead of punishment, they
should be given opportunities to "turn their lives around".

------
rdlecler1
Why do people still use [dot]? I'd assume that most crawlers recognize this
for what it is?

~~~
mirages
Not for crawlers but intented to reduce indexation and prevent
framework/browser generating a link

------
88e282102ae2e5b
What DO you do if someone mails you heroin? Is the only reason he's not in
jail the fact that he snuck into the forum and uncovered the plot before it
happened?

